# Too hot to fly my cat in?



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I know I've brought up the topic of bringing pets over before, but in my recent attempt to arrange a flight from the US to Abu Dhabi I've realised that some airlines might not allow the pet on if the temperature is too high. Northwest Airlines(partners w/ KLM) told me today that the maximum temperature is 85oF (29.5oC). She said that no place where the animal is flying (including stopovers) can exceed this temperature. I'm wondering if this policy is flexible depending on the time of day the animal leaves/arrives. Surely animals are not prevented from traveling in and out of the UAE for June, July, August and September? Or are they? 

Does anyone have any experience w/ sending animals to/from the UAE during the hottest months of the year? Is this an absolutely no-go or does it vary from airline to airline? If airlines are flying animals in during these hotter months are they at least moving them off the tarmac in a reasonable amount of time? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

*Flying your cat into Dubai --> can't do and here's why*

I don't know about Dubai's or the plane's temperatures at certain heights. I think it's more than just a temperature problem. For example, before you can even bring a live pet to Singapore (my country), you must have the license to have it brought in and kept as a domestic pet.

*As Dubai is UAE*, for your information:
Pets brought into the UAE must be imported as cargo and not as baggage accompanying a passenger.

To bring a pet in, you must obtain an import permit. Requirements for this include a document from your veterinary surgeon (signed and stamped) showing the animal was vaccinated against rabies between one year and 30 days previously.

You must have a good health certificate from the government of the country where the animal is coming from. Your pet must also be micro-tagged or micro-chipped so it's trackable in case it gets lost.




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Was this info helpful? If so, please take 
the time to share me your thoughts - 
LEND ME YOUR BRAIN! Read/comment 
in my blog:  More brains better
than one!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

myqute said:


> I don't know about Dubai's or the plane's tempertaures at certain heights. I think it's more than just a temperature problem. For example, before you an even bring a live pet to Singapore, you must have the license to have it brought and kept as a domestic pet.
> 
> *As Dubai is UAE*, for your information:
> Pets brought into the UAE must be imported as cargo and not as baggage accompanying a passenger.
> ...


Thanks-I've got all that information. Unfortunately, none of it does any good if an airline refuses to fly the pet when temperatures are on the rise.


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

That's an excuse the airline uses..for all you know they can tell you "air pressure in cats' brains". No corporation or airline is willing to break statutory rules and pay fines.

There's *may be * a legal loophole though, there's no law preventing privately-owned jets (not run by airlines) from bringing in pets....not that I know of...but then again I may be wrong. Find one who has a private jet and be prepared to spend $ if you can fly a pet into Dubai, using a private jet.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

myqute said:


> That's an excuse the airline uses..for all you know they can tell you "air pressure in cats' brains". No corporation or airline is willing to break statutory rules and pay fines.
> 
> There's *may be * a legal loophole though, there's no law preventing privately-owned jets (not run by airlines) from bringing in pets....not that I know of...but then again I may be wrong. Find one who has a private jet and be prepared to spend $ if you can fly a pet into Dubai, using a private jet.


Well, I don't have a private jet, so I am reliant upon commercial airlines to bring the cat over. I am assuming they have laws about temperature for the safety of the animals (which is obviously important), but I'm curious if ALL airlines flying in the UAE have the same regulations. Also, for those who've flown their animals in during the hotter months, did everything go off w/o a hitch?


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi! My sister was a cat breeder for a few years and from what she told me about flying animals in hotter temperatures these rules apply no matter where the animal is flying from or too. She flew her cats all over the US and some out of the country and could only do so when the temperatures were cooler. All the airlines she dealt with had these rules. I think you might have some problems if you're trying to arrive in Dubai in the hot months.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Smiles, so is this temperature regulation only w/ flights originating in the US? How do people who've used pet movers get around this?


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

From what I understand they can't when the animal is flying in cargo. I know for domestic flights in the US the animal can fly with the owner in the cabin. But when it comes to animals flying in cargo the temperature becomes an issue. We wanted to take our dogs one time on vacation with us and they are bigger so they would have had to go in cargo and Delta wouldn't let us because of the temps/time of year...

Someone at delta told me it's not so much about being on the plane itself it's more about being on the tarmac waiting for the luggage and other items to be loaded and unloaded during take off and landing. It gets really hot on the tarmac and the animals can't handle the heat.


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, No I don't think this is just a US thing I think this is airline wide. But I've only called a few airlines for my person reasons and my sister had had her share of problems with this but we live in the US so I can't speak about airlines in other countries...


----------

